# Heat press electrical cost



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone done a study on what it cost per hour to run a typical heat press 16 x 20. Mine is a hotronix. Does it make sense to turn it off it it won't be used for a couple of hours vrs turning it off then on again? Not to mention the heat it produces in the room.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Turn it off.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably best to turn it off when you will not be using it for 30 minutes, or more.


----------



## EricCartman (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at the website... they quote 1750 Watts (1.750KWh (for one hour)).

Your electric bill usually will specify a rate for electricity - probably somewhere around 10 cents / KWh. So, for one hour, it will cost you 17.5 cents in electricity to run the unit, not taking into account the cost to cool the room from the extra heat.

Cartman


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

You can put a meter between the plug and outlet and let it measure the usage. Just multiple the amount used by the rate you pay shown on your bill. Kill A Watt brand is one that comes to mind.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

Turn it off when not in use. Especially if you leave the room, heat presses have been known to catch fire.


----------



## akoprint (Mar 4, 2012)

Its ok not to turn off if you are on mass production. But if you are waiting the for next customer i think it's best to turn it off. 

One is it will produce a lot of heat.
Two it will consume a lot of electricity to maintain the heat. 

I hope you get what i am trying to say.


----------



## purpletyc (May 23, 2021)

EricCartman said:


> Looking at the website... they quote 1750 Watts (1.750KWh (for one hour)).
> 
> Your electric bill usually will specify a rate for electricity - probably somewhere around 10 cents / KWh. So, for one hour, it will cost you 17.5 cents in electricity to run the unit, not taking into account the cost to cool the room from the extra heat.
> 
> Cartman





Sign Effectz said:


> You can put a meter between the plug and outlet and let it measure the usage. Just multiple the amount used by the rate you pay shown on your bill. Kill A Watt brand is one that comes to mind.



Thank you, I didn't know of this device. I need to get one


----------

